# Suns re-sign Shannon Brown to 2-yr deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Phoenix Suns' search for a shooting guard has apparently come to an end, as they've reached contract terms with free agent Shannon Brown, who spent the 2011-12 season with the team.
> 
> According to Arizona Sports 620's own John Gambadoro, the contract is for two years.
> 
> ...


http://arizonasports.com/?sid=1560782&nid=41


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mother****er! Why are we bringing this guy back? I know he has talent and is extremely athletic but in no way is he a starting SG and I guess he will get minutes at SF as well which is ridiculous. Sure hope he pulls it together and doesn't stay the abyss that he is. If he touches the ball then he is shooting it.


----------

